# British Cichlid Association Spring Convention 2009



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

click on the picture to visit the BCA website, where more information will be updated as we get closer to the date


----------



## haphazard (Jan 8, 2008)

Dear Mr Madman,
Is this a Discus only affair or will there be some correctly shaped fish there as well ie Malawi's.
Do you know of any Malawi conventions in the U.K. ? I've been keeping them for a couple of years now and have never heard talk of a U.K. show.Maybe I should use U.K. Cichlid sites more frequently to find out about these things.
How cold is it at the moment !!!!???? I went for a surf this morning, down here in Newquay, and the sand was frozen solid,the waves were hot,as in good,so it was worth the pain.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

this first one is just SA, might be CA or Africans in October(ish),

that said there usually are some Malawis for sale, (last 1 I went came back with a group of auloncara)

I think in 2007 they had Ad Konings, might be worth seeing if we can get him again,

that said though the BCA needs more members, have a look, its worth joining,

the more people who come the more chance of getting more speakers/days and get the convention to grow a bit.


----------



## adoo (Nov 15, 2004)

Both Ad Konings and Stuart Grant were present at the Autumn convention held in 2007 talking about their eploits in Lake Malawi.

In 2008:

The Spring convention had Paul Loiselle talking about his experiences with Central American and Madagascan cichlids.

The Autumn convention had George Turner talking about his work with Malawi Cichlids and Mark Breeze discussing his involvement with the dwarf cichlids of South America.

In 2009:

Spring. As advertised above, talks about discus in planted tanks and collecting members of the Aequidens family.

Autumn. Subject to locating speakers, I would expect the African rift lakes to feature again.

Finally, 'haphazard', please take a look at the BCA, I fear you may just have been missing out on something there. Certainly the BCA journal 'Cichlidae' (I'm the editor) will provide you with a number of articles on Malawi cichlids each year.

Andrew


----------



## haphazard (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Andrew for pointing me in the right direction.Having become a recent victim of 'the crunch' I've got plenty of time to browse the BCA info'.Do these events always take place in Worcestershire or do they move around ?

Thanks again


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

they move around, the last one was on Hayling island in October, we had it at the Festival of Fishkeeping, last years spring convention was in Wigan.

no idea where the others were as I only joined up last year. and I'm feeling lazy so not researching it


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

just an update, its this weekend, hope some of you are tempted to come.

(I'll be the tall person in a black coat, probably fiddling with some cameras or PA system)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I suppose if I win the lotto I'll attend to talk acaras with Alf. 

Assuming I don't get detained in Dublin for public intoxication on the layover!! :lol:

Seriously though, it sounds like one heck of a convention with two excellant speakers, I am jealous.


----------

